# Video : Set-up a wireless DLNA network between Nokia N-Series/E-Series and Windows 7



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2011)

Setting up DLNA network between your Nokia E series or N series and laptop
[YOUTUBE]oA-SWCJo1II[/YOUTUBE]

This guide describes how to setup a DLNA network between your S60 series phones like E72, N82, N95 and N86 and your laptop via wireless ad hoc network. If you are using a firewall software disable it


----------

